# Fencing options



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

After the new pasture is finished I will be redoing part of the barn lot/ buck pen. One side of the fence will be a shared fence between the goats and rabbit/chicken pen. So I am going over my options of either putting woven wire up and some smaller wire on the bottom, or using a wire with smaller holes so the rabbits/chickens can't get out.... I am wondering what you think would be my best option of fence with smaller holes, no climb or 2x4 welded wire. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/non-climb-horse-fence-48-in-x-100-ft

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/welded-wire-48-in-x-100-ft

The 2x4 inch is 14 gauge and the horse fence is 12.5 gauge. 
It doesn't clearly state what size the holes are in the horse fence though... So my real questions here, is the horse fence worth the $80 extra dollars? Will the 2x4 hold up to the strain of a buck ?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'd go with a woven wire fence. We have 2x4 welded wire fencing and even with a few little mini Nubians, the strain of them climbing up to get to brush is started to show on place they really like to stand. I've heard that woven wire fencing is more resilient to goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed?
The horse panels are very nice, we plan on eventually replacing with those as we can afford.
My girls stand on the woven wire and rub on it.
So do bucks. For bucks especially I would use the thickest panels you can get, the chicken side can have woven wire over it.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Breed: Boer/kiko mixes. 

I am not planning on using any panels on this fence. Woven wire for 3 sides defiantly, the 4rth side is the one that I am debating on, if I use woven wire I will have to put a different fence up along with it. I didn't think the 2x4 welded wire would hold up to the abuse, we have it on our dog pen and it's kinda flimsy. So the No Climb horse fence is probably my best bet.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I got the woven no climb horse fence and it is 2x4 holes and boy is it strong I would do it over again! 

Nancy I might change my mind if I had the big breed heavy guys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welded wire rusts and doesn't hold up well. Better to spend the money and get woven wire.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Welded wire isn't going to hold up to does, much less a buck. It took my does maybe 2 years, if that, to completely destroy welded cattle panels. If I had my way, I would go with no climb fence with the smaller holes(so they can't stick their heads through), and put up a hot wire to keep them off the fence if needed.


----------



## lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Still just thinking about goats.
I've heard that electric fencing will hold goats. I was thinking of a pretty standard four strand barbed wire fence with two strands of electric, one high, one low. Will this work?


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

My next door neighbor tried the two-strand hot wire method with a pet wether since it had worked perfectly to contain his sheep (and still does.) Unfortunately it didn't work at all for the goat. He kept breaking out of the pasture to look for company, and my neighbor ended up giving him away so he could have a safer home.

The hot wires keep my neighbor's sheep IN, but they don't keep predators out. He lost a pregnant ewe this spring thanks to a neighborhood dog that was familiar with electric fences and knew how to avoid the hot wires, so he's in the process of putting up field fencing as a backup to the hot wires. That one dog is no more, but there are plenty of other predators around here.


----------

